

Ask HN: Blog - roll your own or use existing - quadrant6

As a web developer I've generally built my own super simple blog engines for client sites - actually you couldn't really call them fully fledged blogs but they suffice.<p>As the need for features and content formatting increases, I wonder whether the custom built route is the right path to take. Whether I should continue re-inventing the wheel or simply use something 'out-of-the-box'<p>One benefit with rolling it myself is that the UI for managing the blog is stripped down and easy to use.<p>From what I can see though, many of the well designed company sites that have blogs use wordpress or similar.<p>Any thoughts?
======
kaisdavisOR
Wordpress is simple, stripped down, easy to use, can double as a CMS, and is
easily customized. I've set it up for a number of my personal clients and
they're very satisfied with it.

